#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Χρονομίσθωση (leasing) αυτοκινήτου

## SMBD

---

----------


## cna

Το είχα ψάξει παλαιότερα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι συμφέρει αρκεί, φυσικά, να μπορείς να καλύψεις τη μηνιαία δόση. Το ποσό της δόσης είναι μεν μεγαλύτερο από μια συμβατική για αγορά αυτοκινήτου αλλά συμπεριλαμβάνει τα έξοδα συντήρησης (εκτός της αλλαγής ελαστικών) και μεικτή ασφάλιση. Στο τέλος της πενταετίας (που είναι το συνηθέστερο διάστημα των συμβάσεων) έχεις δικαίωμα να αγοράσεις το όχημα για το υπόλοιπο της αξίας του. Επίσης, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αν το όχημα καταστραφεί η τράπεζα σου παρέχει άμεσα καινούργιο χωρίς καμία επιβάρυνση (γι' αυτό η ασφάλειά του είναι αποκλειστικά μεικτή).

----------


## vasgi

Toν περασμένο χρόνο οι εταιρείες κινούντο σε εξωπραγματικά μισθώματα , δεν ξέρω τώρα αν έχουν λογικευτεί .
Πριν το 2006 ήταν λογικότερα τα μισθώματα , αλλά μετά με την απαξίωση του μεταχειρισμένου έγινε ασύμφορο .

----------


## Xάρης

Σχετικά άρθρα σε εφημερίδες και περιοδικά :
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=05/10/2003http://www.autotriti.gr/xrhsima/xrhs...ID_CATEGORY=11http://optimumrental.gr/yphresies.aspx

Παράδειγμα : http://www.auto-rent.gr/showPage.php?pageID=3

----------

